# Free Unused Crysis 2 cd key



## SplashScreen

i deserve it because i refuse to buy a console port








plus i think im the first one to post so yah thats another very good reason


----------



## dlee7283

I didnt download the pirated version of the game when it came out and really would like a legit copy.

Also I will give a Steam $10 freebie to someone if I get this


----------



## samuel002

i deserve it because i never played crysis warheads and i would love to try out that game!


----------



## MightyMission

im not sure i deserve it but i would love to have and play this game as it looks so much more fluid and playable than crysis 1 was when it first came out.im in for a freebie!


----------



## levontraut

+1 to the OP for being a nice person for a very good freebee


----------



## caffeinescandal

Well I wouldnt say I deserve it, But I would love to try this game out. Also ever since I got my video card, it never ran a game not including flash games. This would be a great opportunity to put my Radeon HD 6850 to work.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

I'm not going to buy it until it's 10 dollars due to the fact i don't trust CryTek.
if i win i'll do some 6870 eyefinity benchmarks and screenshots, as a contribution.

Not a big deal either way.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Because these days there is no way I could afford to buy it myself


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

I would love to try this game out. I also am not that into buying the game for the price that they are asking. I played the original crysis and it was alright and would love to see what the new one looks like.


----------



## mattc9305

Yeah, although I would never say I deserve anything (up to a point







) I've never played a Crysis game in my life and I'm sure this would be a great place to start! Great freebie!


----------



## ssgwright

I'd like it cause I'm broke? and can't afford it, but this copy would be for my son who's been begging me for it. I've been saving for awhile to finally pick up an ssd and to get my son out of his old 8800gt video card, so now he's finally able to play some decent games with his 460 problem is I can't afford to buy him any now lol


----------



## goldboy

I deserve it because I encountered Chuck Norris and survived...


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Hmm.... Because I wasted my money on HomeFront and need cheering up?
Tho I didn't actually hate it as much as everyone seems to.... or that just the cool thing to do atm?


----------



## ABeta

My rig consists of an i7 970, evga 4 way sli mobo, 6gb of corsair 2000 mhz C7 GT's, 160 GB intel g2 SSD, 1tb caviar black 2 way sli gtx 480's(evga, gigabyte)

I am a college student.

Yesterday I bought a u2711, and now I am broke. I have a rig that could stand up to Crysis 2, but I am so dead broke I can't even buy a $60 dollar game.

Do not get confused with poor money management. I can still pay for bare necessities, it's just luxuries are probably not going to happen any time soon.

Oh forget about me! Think about the poor lil PC!


----------



## Durdle Class A

I think I deserve it because I've played the original Crysis and Crysis Warhead and wish to continue on in Crysis 2.. but does not have the money :/ I never pirate any kind of material and will continue to support PC gaming!


----------



## nitd_kim

Piss poor. Bought Shogun 2 (just reallllly had to). I want to try out Crysis 2 multiplayer. I don't want to pirate the game to play singleplayer... I've been buying all my games this year (2 purchases)... I wish to keep up my good behavior.


----------



## Sizuke

Hey good on you to offer this to OCN members.

Well im interested on it because i own and enjoyed both Crysis and Crysis Warhead and im curious to see how this new instalment of the game is, i have heard good and bad things about the game but i still prety much would like to try it and own a original copy of it to had to my collection. Also i think my system will cope with it







.

Well good luck to all


----------



## Uncivilised

I dont think i deserve it the most but i would LOVE to try out crysis 2 as it luks so awsome! It can also serve as a benchmark for my new budget rigg


----------



## fatmario

I have played crysis 1,crysis warhead, originally I was going to to purchased crysis 2 but after comparing to crysis and crysis warhead I wasn't really impress with graphic because developer ported crysis 2 to pc from console... I'm disappointed.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i dont deserve 1 i just want 1







nah i just dont want to spend $90-$100 for the game







i hate the game prices here







even pc prices are wayyyyy too high)


----------



## h0thead132

In truth i don't think i "deserve" it but that is just my pessimism talking, ill most likely not win, but hey i am throwing my name in for a shot.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

i'm out of cash
and the game runs grate in Linux
also I do have a rig that can play this game


----------



## Drift0r

Well, it's one of the few games from a studio that I respect and would actually consider buying.

I'm a modest guy though, I'm pretty sure I won't get picked and it'll go to someone who needs it way more than I do.


----------



## shadow19935

I dont deserve this Dont give it to me.

That story good enough?? all you will get is sob stories....


----------



## scrotes

me cause im awsome


----------



## paulerxx

I deserve it because I've played bought every Crysis thus far and can't buy Crysis 2 for awhile.


----------



## Modela

I'm 16 yr old and my parents just won't give me a credit card. So me and my friend had an agreement that I give him money he'll buy us Cry2 on Steam so we can play. Then the on the beggining of the month I got pretty drunk so I lost my (commuter) card. That means that I had to pay twice for the bus everyday so I had a hard time to get money.But I got money now.. I don't really deserve it but meh..let's give it a try =)
(btw. I live in EU.. if I can even use that code?)


----------



## Mr.Pie

Because I refuse to pirate or buy this crappy obvious console port
But I don't want to try the demo either


----------



## lambecrikas

I deserve it because my GPU doesn't support dx11!


----------



## Final Version

I don't deserve it, I just want it.


----------



## AtomicFrost

I deserve the free copy because all of us have an equal deservage







for the game. Most of the members of OCN are underemployed, unemployed, students, kids, broke, and love freebies. Currently I am 4 out of 6 of those things.

In the end it comes down to who you want to give it to, and most likely it won't be due to the story posted. I don't deserve it more then anyone else, but I want to be in the running for it.


----------



## derickwm

I'd love to give this game a go. My buddies are obsessed with this game "for the 360.." we got in an argument last week over Dead Space 2 and how it's way better on the PC than the Xbox and I'd like to further prove my point that it is better to him by showing him the game running my PC.


----------



## leekaiwei

I never got the chance to play Crysis and so this would be a good opportunity to try out the franchise.


----------



## trusodapop

all theses other guys prob deserve it more

i just want it cause i aint gots no moneys ha


----------



## cuad

my wang is only three inches


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;12849594*
> I deserve the free copy because all of us have an equal deservage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the game. Most of the members of OCN are underemployed, unemployed, students, kids, broke, and love freebies. Currently I am 4 out of 6 of those things.
> 
> In the end it comes down to who you want to give it to, and most likely it won't be due to the story posted. I don't deserve it more then anyone else, but I want to be in the running for it.


give too this guy he really wants it bad


----------



## moonslug

First of all, thanks for offering this! Great freebie deal.

Virtual world design is one of my deepest passions. If I could cull my dream game into reality, it might consist of nothing but the player character realistically and dynamically interacting with every tiny bit of terrain in an interesting setting. Of course, this has nothing to do with Crysis, but I feel like the Crytek team is one of the few PC game development houses still trying to attain this goal. Crysis 1 was only all-right in this regard, but now that I have a PC capable of rendering Crytek worlds, I would absolutely love to give Crysis 2 a shot. I was a little disappointed with the design of the MP maps in the demo (no classic ideas about choke points learned from famous DM maps from other games, very messy flow, and a million other reasons I couldn't list here); but I have a feeling the SP maps would gel much more nicely. In short, I would really love to see first-hand if the Crytek guys made a believable, enjoyable world! It's the only game on my radar as far as these priorities are concerned.









edit: also! the mod community for Crytek is OUTSTANDING and if I had Crysis 2 installed on my disk, I could spend so many hours feeling out what the artists there dreamed up.


----------



## Zero4549

Because I actually preordered the limited edition and when it showed up some dickweed had already used my cd key somehow. -_-"


----------



## DSF_x

i think i deserve it because im selling my ps3 and pvr, to pay for a new psu, and a new graphics card (gtx480/gtx570/69502gb) and need something to tear up my new parts, i will also have spent all my money and have one game, im also 14, and can't get a job, no paper rounds or anything, so that's why.

thanks


----------



## amantonas

I deserve it because I built this computer with crysis in mind, and ended up with not enough money to even buy crysis.


----------



## aldfig0

As a high school student money is something that I don't have too much of. I have played the first Crysis, but I simply can't wantonly buy games because I can't afford to. Money will become an even scarcer commodity for me as I will attend college next year, and face the prospect of even more costs that I never had to face before such as textbooks.

I love the series, and am attracted to all aspects (story, gameplay, sound, story and of course graphics) of the game. Unlike some I am not deterred by the prospect that this is not a PC exclusive game, and it does not bother me at all. I simply want to continue the series, fill in the missing gaps in the storyline and see what the protagonist has to face next - for myself, not by watching youtube videos.

I cannot give you anything of monetary value in return (if I could I would simply buy the game myself), however I will be grateful and thankful if I am selected for this prize.


----------



## Daris1015

I have recently been converted from Console gaming and I'm loving it! I just built my first system and i having so much fun with it I'm upgradeing again. I picking up my 2600k tomorrow and mobo and GTX 570. But now ill be broke and the only games i have are Just Cause 2 and GTA. I cant think of a better game to Let me truly experience REAL pc gaming


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I would appreciate to have it, not because of the recent traumatic events in my life, but because I believe I would make a Crysis 2 player who is polite and helpful.


----------



## adizz

You can understand my condition if you look at my rig man. I've squeezed every bit of performance I possibly can from my ancient rig so I really can't buy games when I can't afford to get a decent rig.


----------



## HAGNK

i want to answer the question "But can it run Crysis?" on my sig rig


----------



## xXjay247Xx

I'm saving up for a new rig, so I don't have money to spend on games at this moment.


----------



## nategr8ns

I'd like this game because I'll be going to college next year! I'll have plenty of time during this summer and hopefully one or two nights a week at the beginning of next year to play it.
Not to mention my current senior slide.

Also, I either have to sell my baby, fly cross country to college, and buy a new car, or drive my car out ($$$) or pay to have it shipped. This is going to hurt financially almost as much as starting college...


----------



## DeadMau5

i deserve this because im not brown lipping the op


----------



## Sircles

i'm a poor student on Â£40 a week, i have a nice pc, but nothing to play on it.


----------



## Damn_Smooth

I want it because this is my first pc gaming rig and I still don't have a game to test it with. I probably don't deserve ***** though.


----------



## Atomfix

*Crysis 2 will not work on my Xbox anymore! because I hate consoles! PC Gaming is the future!

Yeah, This is me attempting to fix a RROD Xbox complaining of E73 I think, so I knifed off the ethernet chip and ripped of the ethernet port.... still E73*





































Please gimmie gimmie gimmie!!


----------



## hli53194

First of all, thanks for giving back to the community!

I probably don't deserve it, but if I do get it, I would automatically be "required" to get a new graphics card, which will then be put to use folding when I'm not playing games.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Would be nice to get for testing my system more but eh.


----------



## Villosa

I think I deserve it because I collect cans plus other recyclables etc to cash for money to purchase my parts. It has been a pretty tough couple of weeks due to storms etc and I had to abandon the collecting until the weather settles down. I'm a full time student as well and only have so much $$$ on hand and spend it where it counts.

Plus...I even purchased 2 M11x laptops on credit so I can donate some of the proceeds to the Japanese Relief Effort!!

Congrats to the person who wins though.


----------



## Blazing angel

I believe i deserve this key for multiple reasons
First of all, i dont really have any games, nor any cash to buy more. I'd really like to get into gaming. I built my rig after saving a lot of cash, and am not even using it to its fullest potential. I'm really low on money's right now

I used to have a playstation 3, but that got the Yellow Light of Death. I don't really have the ability to game right now

So please, take me as a consideration for your candidate to win the key


----------



## Star13MODZZ

Well I have just finished investing pratically all my "fun money" on a leg cast due to a leg submition gone horribly wrong in my mixed martial arts class and now I cant buy crysis 2 for my pc and I dought I will be able to buy it any time soon do to "insuficient income" being a 14 year old and all







not to guilt trip in any way but it would be very kind of you and I will be happy to help in any way possible


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

i deserve it because im deaf. (lol)
Thanks.


----------



## Swift Castiel

I like Taylor Swift and I don't give a damn what anyone else thinks.

Give it to me please









I jest


----------



## Damn_Smooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


I like Taylor Swift and I don't give a damn what anyone else thinks.

Give it to me please









I jest










To hell with you man, if bad taste is a qualifier I'll whip out my Justin Beiber collection.


----------



## tout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


I like Taylor Swift and I don't give a damn what anyone else thinks.

Give it to me please









I jest










Taylor is a mighty cute lil lady!


----------



## blooder11181

in 
i dont care how it looks on dx9


----------



## -X3-

I need it, since it's quite expensive in my country (yeah, much more than 50-60$), and I can't afford it


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

d2lover88
I don't need one but you need a big thumbs up for contributing.


----------



## Exfiltrate

Many years ago, there was a small child, who dreamed of being powerful. He dreamed that he would be one who saved others, a strong visionary, conquering evil, only assisted by his own intuition and his multi-million dollar Nano suit. While his parents always scoffed at his idealistic visions and told him, "just be a doctor", he knew he could do more. He almost listened to them, until Crysis came out. He saw that being a visionary was possible; despite the long loading times, he WAS able to save the world. He knew nothing could stop him now. He knew, that if he never gave up, he could one day become a visionary.

So finally, I can say, while I am not more worthy than any of you, I deserve this game, because I wholeheartedly believe, that anyone, even you, can aspire to greatness.

Thanks guys


----------



## Double Helix

Scrotes, because apparently he's awesome.


----------



## Damarious25

I have an Acer 3820TG with an i3 and a 1GB 5650. It has a 13.3" screen so that makes it an ultra-portable gaming laptop better then some of the Dell m11x.

I play and bench it with Crysis (Steam copy).

I'd like to run Crysis 2, bench it, then compare it and offer comparison information to the ultra-portable gaming community. The 3820TG is the start of ultra-portable gaming systems so it would be nice to have information on the internet about how Cyrsis 2 preforms compared to the original Crysis. Probably not the best reason but I'd like to not only play it, but offer information back to the community. Thanks


----------



## Sentri

I deserve it because I wasted too much time on the demo and I'm currently saving up to buy a radeon 6950 and I cannot spend money buying the game yet.

Thanks anyway, that's an awesome thing for you to do.

(also I didn't and I won't download the pirated version but that only as a side note)


----------



## musi

i am right now in the middle of my exams and i have no money because i bought to many ballpoint pens because i was afraid of having no more ballpoint pens during my exams...

so no money anymore..


----------



## Brandon1337

I think I deserve this because I never really played the original crysis but the demo and the same with this, And I would really love to have a chance to play it.


----------



## ignite

The only game I play now is BFBC2 and while it's a great game, I'm wanting to try a new game. Issue is, all the Steam sales spoiled me and I can't bring myself to buy games for close to full price anymore!

Who said Steam sales don't have a bad side!


----------



## necroraven

I need that key because I live in Argentina and the game is not out yet and I{ll cost 100 US..... Please help!!!!







And I getting my rig today.....


----------



## SpiLoT

Because I'd like to see how much of fps I can get with my CPU so I could ridicule it further more. :]


----------



## Roguebomber

Cos I thought the first game sucked and this will be a chance for everyone I know to prove that they are good games as there is no way i would pay for it or play it any other way lol


----------



## Use

Keep it! I've had enough of cheap a^% ports, I wouldn't want it even if you'd pay me.


----------



## Legonaire

I don't deserve it.
But I would like it.


----------



## Mr_Torch

I am a person who tries to help people of all ages online and in person.
It is great to help someone smile and be happy.
Which is what you are doing now,it's nice to see others doing the same thing.


----------



## Goaky

I bought the original Crysis and loved it and I enjoyed Warhead even more. I'm confident that I'll enjoy Crysis 2, even without the added Sandbox Editor. Problem is, I'm a broke full time student with no job. I'd really appreciate a key.


----------



## Metalcrack

I would like a copy so i can play with some friends who got the game. They need help with server populating.... plus we got screwed by Homefront. I'd also like to try out my new 6870 on it.


----------



## Speedster159

I would like to get a copy, to try out Crysis...

Never ever played Crysis..


----------



## Cykososhull

Because I was ripped off 50$, by buying Homefront, possibly a runner to win the worst game of the year award. At least Crysis is a game worthy of finishing until the end.


----------



## theghostoftime1978

i would like a copy as i work in a computer retailer shop and my new boss told me we are not ordering any new games until we clear out all the old game titles from wii, ds, psp, pc, xbox and ps3. I had ordered crysis 2 for the store and myself for release date, but stupid boss cancelled the order :S so now i have to wait. btw if you give me a copy i will tell everyone you rock!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Because I was in the minority that actually enjoyed Crysis and Crysis warhead as games and not just test benches...


----------



## PARTON

I think I would play the heck out of the multiplayer, I tried the demo but my 4870x2 couldn't handle it. I just installed a 6950 and I'm ready to use it! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## dklimitless

It is not possible for me to give a "best story".... in the end, it is you who gets to decide who you think deserves it... so, a reason why I and not the other more awesome guys at OCN sh'd get it, it have none. I simply want to get and play the game....
If thou dost decide to bestow the key upon me, it would greatly appreciate the gesture of PM-ing me. .... *lightning flash....*


----------



## noahhova

I deserve it because I'm #Winning and I have #TigerBlood !!!


----------



## Phaelynar

I have no story, and I don't really care about this game. I'll take it for free though if you don't want it.


----------



## jjj112

I deserve it because I have not won anything this year. not yet. but sooooooon I hope


----------



## thegreatsquare

I deserve a copy because I am sticking to my boycott of EA even though I want to play Crysis 2. I will not let EA get my $$$ for all their recent awful behavior. Not for Crysis 2, Not for BF3. Not for ME3.

I was going to suffer with used console versions of EA games, but a freebie of the PC version satisfies my general principles on the matter just as well.

Does that make me deserve it? That's up to you.


----------



## Onions

well i guess ill try too i deserve this game because i have given alot to the community on here and im looking forward to getting my rig back up and running to i can play my games again. I have had alot of school stuff going on and havent had time to put ymn rig together then to my surprise the dam board caught fire and im in the proccess of rmaing it. Im looking forward to this game and i didnt dl the pirated version so it wouldnt spoil the fun.


----------



## DrizzlePistol

Recently my best friend broke his leg pretty bad in a car accident and now he needs to stay inside for a few weeks. The only thing he can do for fun right now, is to play video games, unfortunately he haven't got much money to buy some good ones. I would personally love to buy him Crysis 2, but I don't have spare money either.


----------



## Redwoodz

I don't really deserve it,but if I got it I could help others on here with performance issues.Nice offering!


----------



## Yetyhunter

I would like to have this game very badly too ,but unfortunately I don't have the money because my parents bought me this new computer and now we are low on cash .I bought the first game and enjoyed allot.
I didn't download the leaked beta nor the pirated version because I was hopping to buy the full game to support crytek.


----------



## snoball

I want it b/c I am so tired of Black Ops, need a new MP and reason to actually finish Crysis 1/Warhead SP. I also want the DX11, first true test of this GTX 570. The game unfortunately is out of my budget, DiRT 3, Shogun 2 and BF3, Rage later this year. So many games to buy in so little time!


----------



## Mongol

I deserve it because I want to slap it around like a red headed stepchild.

(and I didn't touch the 'beta')


----------



## andypc

Quite frankly, if I said I deserved it, I would be lying. And I think the same can be said for anybody else on this thread. I am only one of 6.91 billion people on this planet. There are people with far more needs than we have on this forum. Sell it, give the money to a poor African child or to the japan earthquake trust.

That way you wont be satisfying some 14 year old with a need to play games but rather help change somebodies life.


----------



## kzone75

Never played Crysis..(FarmVille, ftw!!







) And it's not nice walking around shooting people where I live..







So I think I'd deserve a copy..


----------



## elttaboi

cuz I want to see how bad it really is


----------



## b0z0




----------



## The Architect

I deserve it because I am locked in my office and dont have a single game on this machine


----------



## MechanicalHand

I deserve it because I am very sexy and I like guns.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand*


I deserve it because I am very sexy and I like guns.


Unless you are also female that was terrible justification....


----------



## Caustin

I deserve it because I want it.


----------



## kiwiasian

I want it because it's free.


----------



## GreenNeon

Well I am the host for the 'Official GTX 460 Fanclub' which takes alot of my time to maintain.
I am a server admin for an up & coming gaming clan which is looking to expand to other games.
I loved Crysis Warhead and would love to play this, plus I will be able to save my money for some pc upgrades


----------



## PCWIZMTL

I probably don't deserve it per say, but appreciate the OP giving the opportunity to people to recieve the game for free. +1


----------



## lucifermn

I would really appreciate if you give it to me.
I live in Mongolia (which is located between China and Russia).
Here average wage is about 200US per month./you wouldn't believe what I went through to build my signature rig/ And almost everyone I know use cracked/pirated games and soft-wares. I try my best to encourage people against piracy, and also I'm a role model for my friends. I taught them about STEAM and it's discounts during holidays, newegg and it's promotion if you buy a mainstream card etc... 
I recently bought Crysis and Crysis Warhead on STEAM when its was on discount and really really enjoyed it and came to really appreciate myself for choosing PC platform over consoles. 
Anyways what you are doing is very very nice. And good luck for everyone.


----------



## magna224

I want to try this game later on and I can run it. Also cant afford to buy it with Rage and BF3 around the corner. Thanks for the awesome freebie though.


----------



## Zerkk

No one really deserves anything, especially the sob/made up stories, but if we're going to play this game, I deserve it because I want it.


----------



## Rayzer76

I def don't _deserve_ a free game, but i will certainly appreciate it and promise to play the living crap out of it on max settings!


----------



## Qyuraja

I deserve it because I just got my brand new 6950 and it needs a good test run.


----------



## MAKATTACK

I deserve it because I desperately need a new game to play. BFBC2 has taken away 500 hours of my life that I will never get back! Plus, I tried playing the Crysis 2 demo and wasn't that impressed (though I was thoroughly impressed with the first Crysis) and am hoping that I just didn't give it a fair chance.... Pick me Pick me!


----------



## killeraxemannic

I deserve this game because I gave a fellow OCN member a APB reloaded beta key for free last week!


----------



## Couch Potato

Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!

I don't deserve it, but I want it.
I have the machine to run it.
so pleeeeesssse give it to me.
besides that there is no reason.


----------



## noahhova

Again I'm the only one here with #tigerblood so I must be #winning this contest.......Long live Charlie Sheen!!


----------



## ikem

last night i got cheated out of $30 of my driving tips that were going towards Crysis 2...


----------



## reflex99

I deserve it because, I want it, but have no monies.


----------



## JedixJarf

I think I deserve this because I foolishly spent my money on Homefront, Only to be let down, used and abused, wishing I would have saved my money for a campaign longer than 3.5 hours.


----------



## Nazralla

I deserve it, because I am about to spend around 2800-3200 on a computer that can fully utilize games like this(assuming DX11 makes a huge difference.)


----------



## CP2

Hmmm, well this would seem like a worthless stab at it because I NEVER WIN ANYTHING. So here goes.

Reason 1 - I NEVER WIN ANYTHING SO LET ME WIN JUST THIS ONE!

Reason 2 - I recent built a rig and water cooled it. Got some nice temps and all. Running 2 - 460s. I have yet to REALLY push it on a worthwhile game. Crysis 2 seems like a worth while game.

Reason 3 - I never played the first Crysis and people on OCN have talked so much about it for the few months that I've been a member of OCN.

Reason 4 - I recently convinced my GF to build her own rig and she doesn't really play many games on her rig so far. Getting her a CD key for Crysis might be the ultimate POON prize. She loves games and drooled at the Crysis 2 trailers.

If those are reasons enough, i don't know what is. So I summarize:

I NEVER WIN, I GOT A NEW SICK RIG I WANT TO PUSH, MY GIRL HAS A NEW RIG AND SHE WANTS CRYSIS 2, IF I GET HER THE CD KEY I MIGHT GET SOME UBER POON!!!!!

EDIT: Do we really think the OP will give us deserving folks the CD Keys? I mean, it's worth a try, but do people actually have good hearts to just give away these keys? Especially if a contestant has a really good movie worthy sob story? I hope so. Not even for my sake, but for someone that might not really be able to afford it.


----------



## rsfkevski

I'd like to have it because I'm an out-of-work optician, going for interview in an hour







I have no money for new games, let alone bills







...soooo there's my sob story.


----------



## Frosty88

Just bought a new laptop for my last year of Uni and some gaming on the side. Would be a nice game to test it out with.









P.S. No matter who wins, I think it's awesome that you're doing this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

What the hey,

Do I think anyone deserves a free copy of the game, myself included..No I don't. However I would love to give this game a whirl, I was a fan of Crysis 1 even though it was a little buggy, however I would love to try out the Cryengine 3 and see what improvements they have made and to see how efficiently this game has bee coded compared to the first. Plus I just love the gameplay overall !.

I would buy this game, however at the moment I am getting pillaged by the bills which unfortunately takes precedence ;(

Thanks !


----------



## homer98

I'm not leaving for Iraq
my dog is not dead
i'm so not emo
my gf is still with me

Thats why I would like crysis 2


----------



## kaivorth

Poor college kid trying to do something with his life. I can't afford to buy video games due to paying for college. I also refuse to pirate video games. I'll throw some freebies of games out as well to keep the gifting alive.


----------



## Tucker

lol, my car broke down and im broke







< thats true, but its one of the sob stories that you didn't asked for.

eh, im not going to buy it, the demo kinda ticked me off, it looked better then black ops and ran better, but its obvious they are starting to slack, so the only way i'd be playing it is if i win a copy of it.

also, atleast Activision isn't getting anything out of me for the First strike pack


----------



## Niceteas

I'd like the CD-Key because (insert kiss-ass statement), and i'll also (brown nose type action). Also, i'll (something only a huge suck up would say) toilet.

If for no other reason, you should give it to me because I linked this awesome under appreciated video:

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvwfPH_xJ7w


----------



## InF3Rnus

I think I deserve it, for I have been a very good boy.

You know, I don't go around to random villages and pillage them for fun like I used to







.

Also,

I don't always perform war,
But when I do,
I prefer dos equis

Therefore, as you can see I am the perfect candidate


----------



## newbrevolution

Ok so I am also not going overseas, not going to be dead tomorrow, or anything else serious like that. Although my father is getting back from Afghanistan and retiring this August. I recently built him a new computer but he is worried about getting bored out in the country and continues to ask me about games and other such things to do. He will be on a fixed income so will not be in the position to spend lots. So I don't think I deserve it, but maybe my father does.


----------



## Dorianime

I think I'd deserve this because;
1)I'm nicer than the average guy
2)I work at for soup kitchen with a group of people (weekends)
3)I'm jobless and I don't want to spend my mom's money on something "unnecessary"
4)I've been saving up for a laptop with whatever money lands on my hands
5)College is hard =[
7) I don't deserve it
but whoever wins this is awesome! +1


----------



## Ocnewb

I'd love to try this game out so see why everyone whining







.


----------



## bstover17

I deserve this free key because it took me probably 20 years to realize that PC gaming is where it is at. I can't have any fun anymore on the Xbox 360 due to immature people and laggy servers. Recently I have started purchasing PC parts to go Sandy Bridge and sure don't have alot of extra spending money to throw around. My GTX 560ti will be here tomorrow and it SURE would love to have Crysis 2 to show off its capabilities.


----------



## narmour

I think I deserve it because I'm from Wales. I mean, our educational system has lower scores than Bolivia, it just sucks to be me.

....I'm just.... so.... poor *


----------



## metroidfreak

I'd like to get it because I've never played Crysis as I didn't have my own computer during the release and it was a while after that I finally had a computer that could play it, but never got around to buying it.


----------



## spacegoast

I need it because I am in a cast on my left foot, tore some ligaments in my left ankle and now I cant get around. Im tired of watching movies and need something to play.
This was just before the cast went on:


----------



## VinhDiezel

I need a copy of Crysis 2 because I want to join the fun like everyone else has but can't afford to get the game now due to having to pay taxes in a few weeks.


----------



## virtualmadden

Do I deserve it...nah. I've never played any Crysis games, but I'd like to. I really enjoy PC games these days and share my time between the console and PC. So there's definitely more deserving people than me, but I'd really enjoy playing it.


----------



## 5prout

I don't think I can really say that I NEED the game per say, but I would definitely love to try out a Crysis game! Thanks for the Freebie!


----------



## Dirtyworks

I deserve it cuz I'm stuck in Northern Canada and its really hard for me to get PC games up here








I don't even have access to high-speed internets.


----------



## runeazn

i would like it becuase yeah, i like to play multiplayers and sci-fi is new for me so yeah i just really want to try it.


----------



## Phoriver

Because I hated the demo and would love to have it to post videos of the game depicting why it's garbage 








I'm joking..
but I still don't want it.


----------



## frycicle

I'm building my first PC and I need something to play. I don't have any PC games.


----------



## EVILNOK

I don't know about deserving it or not but it would be cool to finally win something somewhere lol. That and I'd like to play Crysis 2 since I finally have a PC that can run such games. Regardless of who wins, thanks for the contest.


----------



## Alphonze

I would like one because I really want to play the game and I know it's "good" in a sense, but I refuse to pay Crytek for selling out to appeal the console crowd and basically giving it's loyal pc fanbase the cold shoulder.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

In for my friend, because i need to break him of his world of warcraft addiction. Also, he can't afford it







.


----------



## Baking Soda

I want it because I have a three day weekend with no games to play, and I liked the demo.


----------



## Munkypoo7

(insert lie here about how I deserve it)

I don't, but I'd like to give it a run.


----------



## DarkRyder

because my wife and i had our first baby a few weeks ago, am I'm too broke from buying diapers and formula to purchase a new game right now.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

because my dad's family owned architecture firm has all but collapsed with the economy and we are bankrupt meanwhile I live on my own with mounting medical bills and no games to play so all I play are demos.
lol... but seriously, this would make my life better.
clip of me kicking some ass in the demo;
would be cool to do so in the real game

  
 You Tube  



 

skip to 1:05 for a series of awesome kills


----------



## scutzi128

because I never have said "but can it run crysis"


----------



## Kirby1

I deserve one because I made this Crysis 1 mod:http://www.moddb.com/mods/super-powers-mod-2-complete

  
 You Tube


----------



## bulmung

I deserve this game, because all I have done is bash it for being inferior to the original.


----------



## Gabe3384

Because im broke.


----------



## zippeddd

I might deserve it because i am doing benchies with my 450gts so that people can see and decide whether to buy game or not x] .


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d2lover88*


My friend's dad in my Boyscout troop works for an advertising firm for gaming companys so he gets promo release copies for free all the time. He gives them to me since his son doesn't play PC games. I got a copy yesterday and I will be getting a few more later this week. Tell me why you deserve a copy and I'll see who has the best story and who ever does gets it. Please no "I'm leaving for Iraq/my dog died/i'm soo emo to buy anything/gf broke up with me/etc" stories. *Please do not pm me.*
Note: At least an 8800/9800gt is required to play and 2gb of RAM.

Need proof?



















If this is not allowed, would an admin please pm me. Thanks.


I believe a deserve a CD key for this as i don't have much money to pay for new games. I've been stuck on BFBC2 for over a year and am really tired of playing my current games from early 2010. Not had a new game for ages. I would be extremely happy if i could get this game at no cost. It would make my year! I've wanted this game since the first day i heard it was being created. Plus my EMA is spent on exams and the government has reduced how much i get and it's being stopped very soon. I just seem to be working extremely hard for very very little. If i got this game for free, i would not be able to explain how happy i would be, because i would be over the moon. I've wanted this game for months and months! I would play it all the time and it will NOT go to waste i promise you. I am a crysis fan and.....oh man i can't even describe how much i want this game, i really can't! I would be the most happy person in the world! I loved the multi demo, i really really loved it. People on OCN have said crytek this crytek that dx9 this dx9 that....well i've not said anything bad about this game because it's a great game and vitually have nothing to play now. Am tired of BC2. really tired of everything. I just strongly want this game, you don;t know how much i want it.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## waylo88

Not going to say I "deserve" it since it's a game. However, I will say I'd love to play it to see what my recently upgraded rig can handle. Also, my cat just di...oh wait, you said not to post that. So yeah, I'd like a free copy to try and stress out my PC.


----------



## Sodalink

It would be nice to get it because at my current economic state is not right for me to spend more than $10 bucks on games. Still I do like spending something to myself that helps me get rid of stress. That's why I love steam sales... in other words the only way I'll play this game is when steam sells it for -$10 or getting it free here


----------



## Darkknight512

I deserve this because I'm going to prove that a 3850 can run this game and make some guy eat a hat.


----------



## FixedgearIain

I deserve it because I have never actually play a Crytek game, and I just finally upgraded my machine enough to comfortably do so at a decent frame rate, also I just spent the last $400 I had on my girlfriend to pay for some of her bills..


----------



## Buzzin92

I would like a copy of crysis 2 but i can't get one unfortunatly... well not yet anyways. Im basically only earning Â£30 a week from EMA, of which im currently paying most of it to my parents to cover costs of living in the house. Unfortunatly my EMA is being stopped later on this year and i will have no source of income, appart from doing the odd computer repair here and there which also mostly gets paid to the parents.

So this is why i would like a copy of Crysis 2. Thank you for taking time to read.

If TL : DR then basically im poor and my money is getting cut.


----------



## MechanicalHand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;12850977*
> Unless you are also female that was terrible justification....


----------



## Talish

I dont really deserve it im sure but I would really love to get this copy. I would buy it but still between jobs so cant justify spending money on it yet.


----------



## fazio93

because i'm forced to go to school for 7 hours 5 days a week, come home, and do multiple hours of homework and i do not get paid anything.


----------



## MechanicalHand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fazio93;12853787*
> because i'm forced to go to school for 7 hours 5 days a week, come home, and do multiple hours of homework and i do not get paid anything.


Enjoy it. Its alot easier than going to work making bank and going to strip clubs every night.


----------



## jellis142

Because I refuse to pay full price for limited control of my Nanosuit


----------



## badatgames18

i think i deserve it because i only have 3 video games as of now due to my low budget as living off of financial aid and my parent's allowance for college.


----------



## Icekilla

I deserve it because I haven't downloaded it ilegally and... I'm too awesome


----------



## Aestylis

I just recently tried the demo out. I think it is awesome!. I have never touched the original, but decided, what the heck. I would love to be able to play the full version!.


----------



## fazio93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand;12853809*
> Enjoy it. Its alot easier than going to work making bank and go*ing to strip clubs every night.*


that's another reason. no strip clubs for me


----------



## Bluescreendeath

I deserve it because I'm a Crysis fan, yet have refused to buy the console port for $60, and have decided to not pirate it either.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

I deserve it because I never whined about Crytek trying to bring in a reasonable income with this game.


----------



## Xyxyll

I'm the biggest critic of the Crysis 2 demo, and I want to be proved wrong!


----------



## geoxile

Hmm

Because I bought Crysis twice so I'm loyal like that. Also here's a picture of a penguin
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/89/dethpen.jpg


----------



## EfemaN

I'll add to the others in appreciating that you're giving to the OCN community like this.

I was a real fan of Crysis and Warhead. Even way back when my rig could barely run it, I looked past all the naysayers who spewed that it was basically a tech demo and a crap game. I played it how it should be played, realizing that no other game gives you the option of playing like Crysis does (blowing up a heli with C4, anyone?). After watching NanosuitNinja's videos on YouTube, my love for the game was confirmed.

I've been anxiously waiting for Crysis 2, but the demo somewhat discouraged me. I'm still seeing some people praise the single player, and seeing that many high-scoring reviews can't be wrong. I don't have the funds to buy the game now (college student







I received a lot of help for this rig), but I'm dying to try it out.

I think I can do justice to this game, just as I did for the first two.


----------



## frickfrock999

Because my chocolate addiction has bankrupted my gaming budget


----------



## nagle3092

Got crysis one and warhead so obviously this would be next right? Please?


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'd like it to test out my GTX580 and post some benchmarks, I'd also like the game because I'd rather not buy a console port.

If I did win, I would also donate something back to OCN, no idea what it would be, but I would.


----------



## Nukaazul

I think I deserve it because, I've been going through troubling times in my high-school life. I recently got diagnosed with having a stemi which resulted in Pericarditis. Luckily, my mom is a nurse and I was taken to her hospital to see if I actually did have a stemi. It seems I have early repolarization which is where the heart is located.(Nothing wrong with that, it just mimics a heart attack on the graphs)But, I also found out why I have been dizzy, throwing up, and multiple other problems. I was diagnosed with orthostatic hypo-tension, nothing wrong with that but I also have another problem consisting with my blood pressure that conflicts with it,which makes me pass out(Or severely black out) when I sit up half the time. Also, in school I can't stand people staring at my back(Social Anxiety or I'm just paranoid).It has gotten pretty bad, earlier this year.. during the exam I had an anxiety attack and it has happened a couple of times after that.

I've recently been trying to convince my parents because of all these problems I've been having in school.(Don't worry, it's not bullying or getting picked on.)But, there not being persuaded, I'm getting so tired I'll sleep for 16 hours on the weekends.It's been making me very depressed lately and I haven't been feeling the best.Not being able to hang out with friends after school because of how tired I am.Also in addition of my Adderall, I have a severe crash and I have't hanged out with a friend in a couple of months.

Plus going through the stress of my mom having an extremely rare disease called, "Degos disease" Luckily, she has been alive for more than three years, which is the median of survival rate for Degos. Honestly, I'm not sure if I want Crysis 2 that bad...I just need a game to entertain me for the moment.But, this is why I think I deserve it.
(Yes, I went the pity route.It's still all the true though.)

Edit:****, seriously.I'm having trouble breathing now and keep coughing because of my shortness of breath.I got to go to the doctor tomorrow, <.<.I will have more stuff to add to this pity list.

Edit:Edit:It seems I do have Pericarditis, but the funny thing is I have Early repolarization also.
So now..With my seven different pills, I'm taking steroids.So..Now I'm home-bound for four weeks and I don't have to go to school, since I have so many problems.


----------



## Vaalyne

I deserve it because I've been nothing buy helpful on this website. I've used the forum to the best of my ability; asking questions and answering the questions of others when I am best able.

I'm just a really nice guy, and this would be a wonderful gift for my girlfriend.







*she LOVED Crysis: Warhead*


----------



## GfhTattoo

Im in , i loved crysis 1 but played demo of crysis 2 thought it was ok wonder if the game was as good as reviewers say .


----------



## robertoburri

Not much to say here other then I want it to play the game so yeah. I'm definitely not the winner but at least I'm going to enter. Oh yeah, I'm getting a MSI laptop and I want to try the gt425 on it out but other then that, thanks for the awesome freebie









Sent from my awesome Windows 7 Phone


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I deserve it because I have to go thru the headache of having friends who are too cheap to buy gaming pcs, so i was forced to either play this alone on PC or play with a dozen friends on XBL....i need my AA : P


----------



## s-x

I probably dont deserve it and wont tell you why. But if I get it I will be very thankful for receiving it, and make sure it gets put to good use by playing it myself and inviting my friends to play it on my pc.


----------



## Bobicon

I would like to try this game out, I just got a new GPU and I want to test it and also my friends play this game and it would give me something to do.

Also looking for a new FPS because Black Ops is ok, but its getting old.


----------



## shinigamibob

I think I deserve it because I really want to be able to play it so that i can truly appreciate the amount of work that has gone into a game of that caliber...

No joke here guys, but I seriously want to work for crytek when I graduate... Like really badly.... Like I don't even tell my parents, but i really want to go into game creation and programming...


----------



## Imports>Muscles

I don't deserve it because I pirated it before it was released.
I deserve it because I want to play multiplayer and experience the difference between the pirated version vs the real version.


----------



## Norlig

I would really want one, since Ive spent all my hard earned cash on Hardware, and now have no real good games to play to use it, untill BF3 comes out


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

I don't think Crytek deserves my money, but I still want to play the game. I'm not going to resort to piracy, either, as it would give them more reason to ***** about it.

Also, I can trade you Metro 2033 if you want.


----------



## xJavontax

I would love to play the full game. A family member of mine isn't well either, and a new game would be a good way to help me take my mind off of things. I can't afford a new game at the moment, and I refuse to do drugs to "take my mind off things" lol


----------



## Build It Fast

I deserve the code because my trumpet and my cell phone was stolen in the same day. Then I proceded to go home and take a nap after school. My mom woke me up and I had a fever. I then went to the doctor and they think I have strep. I still have a fever around 24 hrs later and still don't have my phone or trumpet. I can't wait untill I have to tell my parents that I got my stuff stolen. So, ya thats why I deserve the code.


----------



## slickwilly

I have purchased the game for my self, but alas my two grandsons want to play
as well, if I had your key I could install my game on to one of their PC's that I built for them, then they would be able to play together.

I would of course be using the non Crysis 2 rig to play an internet based role playing magic game with their sister (not WOW)

This would save me 60.00 that I can ill afford to spend with gas at $4.00 a gallon

I know you folks in Europe have been paying this for a long time, but you also have a lot better public transportation system then we in the U.S. do

(edit)
My copy will be on my sig. rig, this key if I win would go in to a dual core rig ([email protected])
with an 8800 GTS 512 (G92core)


----------



## KG363

I would like this game because I don't have $60 and I really REALLY don't want to pirate it


----------



## Akhen

Just got playing the original and then realized this one just came out so it would be neat to transition instead of much later when the price has gone down.

Cheers.


----------



## Blue Destroyer

never owned crysis so i would love to start...


----------



## egerds

my basement 2 pc is exact min requirements.
If I win I can record videos, and upload play ability on amd x2 3800+, 2gb dd1 2-3-2-5, kfa2 8800gt. I also have a 939 x2 4400+ w/ more cache that I can downclock.

I am going to try to shoot for max settings on basement 2, but I am not saying which monitor i am going to use









Sig rig basement 1 should run just fine.


----------



## Modus

I deserve it because I want to see how my i5-2500K will handle it.


----------



## Ysbl

I have no money to buy it, I haven't the time for a job, and school is stressful as hell.

Courseload:

Honors Algebra
Geometrey
Photography
Guitar
Bass
Drums
Honors Biology
Honors English Lit
WWII History
Two Research paper classes
SAT Prep
Civics

I'm a highschool freshman.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

not going to say i deserve it but i love playing PC games and i'm poor so yea, not much to say


----------



## ThreeT3n

I deserve it because I help out all my friends who don't know much about computers and I didn't pirate it when it was leaked nor ever did I. Also, I'm leaving for Iraq,my dog died 20 minutes ago, I'm soo emo to buy anything, and gf just broke up with me.
I totally deserve it!


----------



## Penryn

My monster rig needs a challenge...


----------



## ZixacunX

I should get one because I loved the crysis ever since the first one. I remember when crysis just came out I upgraded my computer and bought a 8800gt just to play it on my old square monitor (which i no longer have). This time my rig is rdy, i just need the game


----------



## the.FBI

Never played a crysis game, interested in seeing if this game lives up to the ~10 hours of single player that reviewers were getting and I am curious to see if the multiplayer was improved over the beta. I also want to see how it runs on my gtx 295, I wonder if it stresses it more or less than BF:BC2.


----------



## AMW1011

I guess I deserve it since I haven't been actively trying to hate Crysis 2 and paint it as some terrible console port for months like most on OCN, and now that it's released I acknowledge that it looks like an excellent game.

This makes me deserve the game:

Lolcats:


----------



## Sainix

Just built my gaming rig and so far all i have on here is World of Warcraft which isn't the most insane game to try out on this investment and it can only occupy my time so much before i get bored and want to play a real PC game. I played the demo on steam and loved it so getting it for free would just be crazy.


----------



## kidshenlong

I dunno... I'd just really like to give crysis 2 tbh! Loved the first one...


----------



## compudaze

Because I said so!


----------



## candy_van

I've never actually had my own copy / completed Crysis before


----------



## Doc3000i

i would love this with all my heart as i dont have alot of money to buy games and i realy want crissis 2 please.... thanks for reading


----------



## Monkey92

Saving money for apartment rent next year, can't afford to buy games.


----------



## Smykster

Because we share a common bond in loving Diablo 2! Lemme know if you wanna start a character up sometime.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

I would like this, thanks!


----------



## durch

So many reasons why I deserve this, but I'll give you the short version. I can bench press 135 lbs *AT LEAST* 4 times. I drink full calorie beverages and refuse to wear anything stronger than SPF 15. Last week at the grocery store, the clerk rang up my more expensive Fuji apples as the less expensive Gala apples, but I didn't say anything, not a word! I once went 8 months without health insurance. I have a mustache and yea, I drive a Mazda. Went a whole 18 months without changing the wiper blades too. The manual recommends 6, but hey, it's going to take more than a little rain to stop this perfect union of man and machine. So if you think your Crysis 2 can handle the ruckus I'm bringing, then do your worst bro. But I understand if you're afraid.


----------



## Born4TheSky

Because I am superman







, but my wife said no! Even superman cant argue with a wife, but how she can argue if I got it for free.

If being serious:
I believe this game is retails for ~$60 and if there is no difference with retail version I will send $40 to Japan through iTunes to help with disaster.


----------



## Rommel

I deserve it because i love you more than my psychotic girlfriend loves iodine pills and gasmasks right now (she thinks were going to die of radiation, we live in Maine)
And also because I'm one of the only people who legitimately loved Crysis 1, and didn't just use it strictly as a benchmark.
I beat the game originally on an Athlon XP 1800+, 1gb of ram, an X700Pro and the graphics settings at a roughly Half-Life 1 level, because thats how badass i am.
*chestbump*

<3


----------



## Antsu

Because I'll benchmark it to hell and back, and while stopping at hell to fill my 500 gallon electricity tank needed for my superawsum rig I'll ask Marilyn Monroe to ride my rig so I can drop her to your house while I pick up the Crysis 2 I just won!


----------



## Liability

I don't feel like spending $50.


----------



## Buska103

Because I played the demo.

It was fun, but I don't see myself paying $60 for a console port.


----------



## Versa

I just want to play


----------



## EpicPie

inn


----------



## srsdude

I deserve it because I actually want to play it, and I know that I will enjoy it. Everyone is saying they want it for free because it's a "Console port", and I really don't mind that. I like playing games on the PC, but there are several things about gaming on the PC that I hate, including dedicated servers. That's why I don't play call of duty 4, or black ops. I just play Modern Warfare 2 on my PC, and it's probably the best shooter I've ever played. It's the console gameplay and PC graphics, which IMO, is the best combination. So yea, if people here hate on the game, why give it to them? I would buy Crysis 2 instantly if I had the cash.

I started out on the console, and I see so many good things in "Console ports", because it reminds me of the time when I only had an Xbox 360.

I hope you go through all 22 pages and see this, because I liked the beta (when I was actually able to log in that is..), and I want to have the full game. I really don't know why all this "Console port" arrogance is going on.

Thanks


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I been saving all my money to buy a house and Havent had money to buy this game.. Now that i am moving into my new house in a few days, I still will not have money for a sort (3-6 months) time.. This will make me feel better.


----------



## CoRuPt

i have aids.


----------



## Nilareon

I think I deserve (deserve? no. but I do want







) the Crysis 2 key because though I am new to the custom computer scene, I am an avid member of OCN, and I help out as much as I can with the knowledge I have, I strive to learn more and help others. I also game on the side, but don't have 60 dollars to fork out for a game as ive been dead broke since I bought my rig.


----------



## jach11

I actually "LIKE" the game. Although the game had a few flaws in the demo i think that the full version will be even better. When i found out all the servers on the demo were all down i felt horrible. I dont really want to buy the game. I want to see how much my GTX 260 can handle. Plus i hope to get a 1080P monitor and would have to see if sli would be necessary to play Crysis 2 maxed out. Well i guess thats why. Free stuff is always cool though.
Thanks for the free stuff!


----------



## Gizmo

I'm better than everyone.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I'm a college student with no money...because textbooks are so damn expensive.

Thanks for the freebie.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;12849355*
> I'm not going to buy it until it's 10 dollars due to the fact i don't trust CryTek.
> if i win i'll do some 6870 eyefinity benchmarks and screenshots, as a contribution.
> 
> Not a big deal either way.


That may be closer than you think. MoH 2010 is only 6 months old and IGN just had it for $7.50.


----------



## MoonTar

Because I am a console gamer and would like to see how much better PC graphics are compared to consoles. The last FPS PC game I played was Jedi Outcast and before that it was Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## Artisian

My emo dog is going to Iraq because his gf broke up with him?


----------



## ShatteringBlue

I would like a copy because I am not a person who has a lot of money to buy games. As a student in college, most of my money goes towards rent/food/supplies, as you probably know from personal experience. I would like a copy of Crysis 2 because I've heard that the game was really nice graphics and that the story line is decent and that I'm itching to try out a new game


----------



## teajayyy

I deserve it because i'll be making the move from ati crossfire to a single gpu nvidia card to play crysis 2 since it doesn't support crossfire!


----------



## PhilWrir

I would like it because it will be one of the last things I play on PC for quite some time and I would like my last PC game for a while to be one of the franchises that helped Define PC Gaming in the modern world.


----------



## Damir Poljak

I don't know if I really deserve it... but I would appreciate if I get it. And if not... well, it is not always important to win.
Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## Socko1965

I would love a copy for my son. He's 16 now and I don't see him much anymore. So I try to do little things to let him know I'm still here.


----------



## Bo$$

Because i have never played crysis...


----------



## Luminosity47

I think I should get the copy because my friends always tell me I don't play any good games. I've only played MMO's on my PC and have never owned a console. I've never even played Starcraft (1 or 2) or any of the old Warcrafts and other nostalgic-inducing titles.

I have though, played Crysis for PC, just not Warhead or Crysis 2. It's what everybody is buzzing about and for once I'm excited to play something other than an MMO with them!


----------



## rex4223

I don't really deserve it. I just want it.


----------



## techjesse

Because I like to Blow things UPPPP LOL Yeah


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

I deserve because i need to put my new 6950 to good use and bring some PC side entertainment to my YT peeps. I dont just want it I deserve it. I always do what I can for my gaming community peeps and would like to see it happen to me.


----------



## GF8100

I think I should have it. It will be first legit game that I ever played, i heard that Crysis 2 got released two days ago and I was realy interested, but in Europe it costs ~50e and I dont have that kind of money. :/ tnx


----------



## greydor

It's funny how 9 years can fly by.

I still remember how badly it hurt to fall out of a dilapidated, somewhat vomit colored pipe that appeared larger and wider than even any subway tunnel in any major city would be. Lying on the ground, trying to glance up at the bright sun, something floated above my head. I had never seen anything like it. It was some sort of a box with a giant question mark glowing from it's sides. Then it hit me. I was in the Mushroom Kingdom. I had fallen from a warp pipe.

Long story short, after traveling through many lands and saving a beautiful princess, I ascended through the same dilapidated tunnel that once caused a concussion, to return to this world with no fantasy, spinning blocks, goombas, or power stars.

This is why I deserve a copy of Crysis 2. Because I've been to the Mushroom Kingdom, kicked some ass, and now I feel the need to kick more ass...

...In Crysis 2's multiplayer.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I wanna play Crysis 2 bro. End of story.
Thanks


----------



## Yumyums

With the things I've heard about the game I'm not sure I'd pay 50$ for it, this is a good chance to get it at a reasonable price. Really hope it's not as bugged and bad as people are saying it is so I can continue enjoying the crysis series


----------



## squad

I would like to get a copy because I helped out Jesus the other day and he said I will get something awesome in the next few days then I found this thread.


----------



## BPK

Would ya look at the competition....

Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Shooter116

I'd love to see how my aging gts 250 handles this game compared to crysis. I docked so many hours in the original, i'm almost aching to get my hands on that shiny new nanosuit! Maybe i'll be able to exceed 25 fps, too.


----------



## Jason33w

I enjoy any game of quality! This is one of them (bring the flames) I enjoyed the demo even tho there was no taste of the single player version. Also, I just got promoted to Staff Sergeant in the Army and I think I deserve a prize for my hard work. (Believe me, in my MOS, it IS hard work)







Giggity!

+REP for your generosity!


----------



## Mongo

Been unemployed for over a year. Really don't want to have to pirate it just to see how it looks.


----------



## un1b4ll

I deserve it because I haven't been able to find extremely detailed benchmarks for mobile crossfire 5870s yet, the M17x + G73 owners of the internet need this more than another "GTX460 etc" benchmark, and I will give it to them!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I'd love to have it because the last FPS game i bought was Battlefield bad company 2 at release... i need a new FPS to play now








Oh and you can only play world of warcraft for so long before it becomes a chore and you want a new game


----------



## DarkShooter

Well.. how should i start this..

I really never though of leaving to Iraq, my dog is still alive and annoys the crap outta me...
My gf did broke up with me but i dont give a damn since she was a lil hard to deal with especially when i love gaming...
I'm not emo...
Well now to my story..
I got Crysis Warhead as a gift, and i loved it too much... since i didnt care for DRM, i formatted my comp a couple times, and well... I pretty much cant play the game now... unless i crack it.. (it's steam version)
Crysis 2 is too expensive for my pocket, and i've seen the ingame gameplay, tried the demo and literally drooled over the keyboard... I refuse to say that the nanosuit gave me a boner, because that would be lying, but yea, that's eye candy stuff..

So if you don't mind i really want the game that badly...


----------



## Mmmmbaato

I deserve it because I don't really have any PC games, but I have a halfway decent gaming PC waiting for something to be thrown at it! OTHERWISE THIS COMPUTER WAS A WASTE! I would have bought games, but money is tight since I just finished this build. Sooo. Please and thankies


----------



## eskamobob1

hey... i would like one if there still are any left... as to why i deserve one, i am the only person that has posed that games on a Pentium D and still gets 60 FPS on the first crysis. also, the only time i have every even seen crysis run in person is when i plugged my friends HDD into my computer to check out the FPS on the first one







... i also doubt that anyone else has tri SLI 470s on over a 5 year old processor







(i only have one in right now to save power since I'm bottle necked at 60 FPS). also, i will be upgrading to a better processor and 3 x 1080p resolution soon and i need a game to test it out on









i hope you find this deserving









PS. i need to figure out what to update to, if you can help, please post in this thread (http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/973680-honest-question.html:


----------



## ritchwell

I never played any of the crysis game, since its a freebie i would like to try it out, thanks


----------



## Kaldari

I don't know how anyone would 'deserve' a game, but I've been playing shooters for years, have the rig to run it, and it would definitely get used. =)


----------



## SpookedJunglist

I would love to have it. And I think I deserve it since I am an OCN OG.

Really can't afford to buy it right now either.


----------



## Rising

Gonna be completely honest here. Only reason I'm not buying it is because I'm simply waiting for the inevitable price drop. I'd love to play the game now but if I must be patient, then I suppose that'll have to do. Can't say I deserve anything. If you so choose to give me a key, I'll be grateful. That is all.


----------



## northbayvallejo

I deserve a copy because all my PC money now goes towards my 7month old. I could use a new FPS besides BF and COD


----------



## ggoodd

if i were to come across a free copy of this game, i feel it would help me find out what gender i am. also, i like rooted beer


----------



## Sakumo

I probably don't deserve it since I'll just give it away to a friend. I personally don't think Crysis was a good game, but I have a friend who loves Crysis to death. He can't afford very much and apparently he works, but his parents uses his pay to pay for the apartment's rent...Just thought this might brighten up his life a little.


----------



## Lostcase

I deserve it because of this:

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/964207-ive-never-played-crysis.html


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I filled my loop today, the res overflowed and chucked water all over my 5970.

I think that's a valid reason, it had a near death experience, now needs to be treated to a new game.


----------



## N3C14R

I deserve it because I don't want to pirate it.









*Fingers crossed.*


----------



## daduckman

my wife is having a baby in september.... so i'm broke as a joke right now saving for the baby. AND I will more than likely miss out on alot of early bf3 action cuz of said baby






































































hook a brother up!


----------



## 8-Ball

In!


----------



## NguyenAdam

Innnn


----------



## SyncMaster753

I'm graduating EE jobless and expect to wait 3-4 months before a local career job comes my way (don't want to leave my fam/friends)

This will give me a great way to pass the time


----------



## Segovax

I think I deserve a copy because I am re building one of my sig rigs and will be doing a real world Joe the plumber test to see what is better at 2560X1600... 3 1280Mb GTX 570's or 2 2Gb 6970's.


----------



## Polska

I deserve this to prove to my self by playing through the game that it is a bigger turd pile then Crysis.


----------



## H-man

I would love to have this game so that I could bring it into comp tech and prevent tens of people from buying it.


----------



## AuraNova

In...

Hmmm, I don't really "deserve" it, other than that I have Crysis Warhead, and I think Crysis 2 looks like fun to play based on what I have seen.


----------



## ShortySmalls

i deserve it because i only get to work 4 hours a week, my last 2 week paycheck was only $23.96


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

So I can gift it to my best friend as a "thank you" for being... well... a best friend. He's purchased gifts for me and helped me out when I need things. I live with my mom and we're very poor and live off the EBT card and such. I'm trying to finish high school and can't get a job right now. So I can't really afford to get gifts for my friends all the time. It would be nice to be able to give this to him.


----------



## godofdeath

i deserve it because im about to kill myself right now because my mobo died and i got no full time job, so i cant buy the actual game for 60 or w/e


----------



## Shrimp

I won't buy the game for three reasons.
1. The multiplayer doesn't seem that great, I bought both Crysis and Crysis Warhead for SP.
2. Game looks consolized, simple as that.
3. I don't support pricing games as $60 new nor do I support only being able to activate my game a limited amount of times.

Why I would like the game:
Across this forum in several threads I've wrote several lengthy posts concerning my opinions on the game. You can find these by clicking on my name to the left and pressing "Find more posts by Shrimp".

People have said I cannot judge the game because I have not played it. This is true, who knows, maybe the singleplayer is amazing and I just need to play it to understand. Maybe the game isn't linear, maybe it's as open as Crysis and I'm just not getting a proper representation based on the media spread on the web.

Another reason why I would like to own the game is because I've always been a huge fan of the CryEngine and I'd love to see what the community does with this game, despite not having Sandbox included.

Take Modern Warfare 2 as an example, no mod tools, not even dedicated server support. The community managed to make an alternative version of the game with increased field of view, full dedicated server support and loads of mods. Just because something isn't officially supported that doesn't make it impossible nor does it make it unlikely that it will be heavily modded. There will be mods for Crysis 2, and that entices my interest as much as any.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2lover88;12849293*
> Please no "I'm leaving for Iraq/my dog died/i'm soo emo to buy anything/gf broke up with me/etc" stories.


ok, ok, since you don't want those stories, how about...

My GF broke up with my dog since my dog is heading to Iraq.

Oh, I am not emu, but my imu died.


----------



## He||

WoW, this is very nice of you to do.
I deserve it because I don't want it. I bought the "crysis extended edition" before xmas 2009 to show off my new radeon 5850 cause it was the latest and greatest then, but I really didn't care for the game. However my son LOVED IT. He still plays it on a pretty regular basis. He's been bugging me to buy Crysis 2 and I just am not in the position to atm. I got the demo for him, but its useless there is one server available that allows 12 players so he's never even been able to get connected. So, while I guess I don't deserve it, he does









I've been putting money aside because he graduates from public school into high school this year and will be getting his first gaming rig for a graduation reward. I have a few pieces already aside and this would be an amazing inclusion.

Is this whiny enough? lol the life of a single parent, with the truth its just too easy to be sappy.


----------



## foilfence

Only 3 games on my steam acct. What better game to add as the 4th than this right?


----------



## GreenArchon

I should have it because I made the 278th reply to this thread.


----------



## ABeta

If you gift me Crysis 2, i'll in turn start a gift thread of my own.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Because it is cold in Canada.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

because I bought and played the first one.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Don't have a job or the money to afford it and I loved the Demo!


----------



## sratra

Although ive already bought it, itd be awesome if my best friend could have it as well(For multiplayer good times







....)


----------



## sratra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Because it is cold in Canada.


lolface


----------



## Willanhanyard

Because I'm trying to get my friend away from consoles and into the wonderful world of pc, and he needs some new games







.


----------



## EduFurtado

I'm out of money.

The game is sold on dollars, which automatically double it's value if you change it to the currency of my country.
You think 50bucks for a game is expensive? What about 100?

For every two games you buy in the US, I can buy only 1 here









If we get the same job, you can buy, let's say, 10 a month? I can buy 5....
dang


----------



## thomsn

hi there...iam waiting for this game since crysis 2 was in the news....unfortunately i cant afford the game because i have muuuuuuuuuuuuch other things to pay, but i dont want a cracked version of this game. would like to play online if its possible...was updating my rig with new components just for crysis2^^

if you got a key plz give it to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee^^!


----------



## pash1k

Nobody deserves this. However, you should give it to me because I would never actually spend real money on this game. In fact, I'll probably end up installing it, playing it for 30 minutes and then never touching it again


----------



## SgtSpike

Would really love to give it a try! Big fan of the first one, but my new daughter has prevented me from spending anything on games in a while.


----------



## AsanteSoul

I think I deserve it because I just built this computer and would love to take it for a spin...I spent a lot of my savings making this rig to last me a few years..especially considering I would like to spend money on my son and get him some leap frogs and fun electronics..he deserves to be as happy as his dad..but, i still think I should have some fun


----------



## goldboy

Because here in Soviet Russia you do not play Crysis. Crysis plays you.


----------



## TestECull

Give it to me. I'll play it as a game and actually enjoy it instead of whinging about features I don't need, want or care about.

Well that and I want to make my rig cry from time to time, and what else but Crysis 2 to do that?


----------



## shineon2011

So I can do this to other fellow gamers.


----------



## Nikhil Pali

I would love to get this game, coz then I could have some good game to play and relax from my busy final year and could convince myself to not get rid of my rig as it haven't seen a good game in a long time. 
I just want to make my rig happy. Happy rig happy me!!! lol


----------



## lifeskills

If you make i this far I want it to give to my bro to play.


----------



## Blindrage606

_*SEX*_

Ok, now for the real thing, no lame sob story...

This should be a given to me as a graduation gift, as I'm graduating from Texas Tech with a degree in biochemistry! I've been in college for 5 years+research/honors and im honestly exhausted... I plan to apply to law school in the fall, and this would help with entertainment!!

Thx+GL


----------



## BeerPowered

I deserve it because I have been performing humanitarian services while stationed in Japan, as apart of the US Air force. I so far have delivered 2 pallets of Iodine, evacuated a patient to Hickam, and evacuated 13 Pregnant woman to Okinawa.

Plus I love FPS games and Crysis 2 is one game I am looking forward to.


----------



## Goharder

Wouldn't say I deserve it...but I want it for my younger brother, he just built his first comp so we could rock it together. But he can't afford to pick it up himself because hes 16 and only works part time...actually no time right now..no work, it's the winter and the yard service he works for doesn't get anything for work in the winter.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

i think i deserve this as the only gaming ive done in the last few months is on my phone. ive been to busy and have had no games to even put any time or effort into, therefore by acquiring crysis 2 would finally see what all the hype is about.


----------



## bushwickbill

I am a father of three kids and am currently attending my fourth year of Electrical apprenticeship at Camosun college in my hometown. being on E.I. (employment insurance) while attending college is almost impossible. 
So money is very tight. My gaming hobby has taken a back seat to the care of my kids. I feel that they deserve a better life than I had so all the extra money goes to them having a better life. But my gaming life has been almost non existent. So winning a copy of this game would be great. I have played the first Crysis as well as warhead so i really want to see how the story is wrapped up.
Thank you for taking the time to read my post. Take care and good luck to all


----------



## jetpuck73

I deserve a copy because I want to play the game!!!!


----------



## Faisal11iraq

i deserve a copy cuz i never played crysis !


----------



## Pneumo

My dog died in iraq.







That's why!


----------



## Live_free

I just want the game... lol


----------



## compuman145

Well,

I think I deserve it because I make an effort to be a good person. I'm not perfect by any stretch but I always try to do what's right, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. But the majority of the time I'm a productive member of society.

I always thought if I were a good person then god (if there is one) would see that i'm a decent human being and would let me win the lotto and live a long and happy life. Maybe it was just so I could get this game. Either way, it'd be win.

Comps


----------



## slothfish

I'm in thanks!


----------



## solar0987

Id buy it if i had the money but all my money goes to my kids/rent/bills now that i just lost my job for being sick with a doctors note FTW And im not into pirating stuff.


----------



## Chuckclc

The more I see this thread the more I get sick. I want this game so bad but dont feel like writing an extremely long thread on how much I need this game over someone else. I played the Crysis 1 demo and found it amazing, whatever. I play sports games. Give me this game if you want to convert me to FPS games.


----------



## fireman

I love Diablo 2.


----------



## RonB94GT

Just bought a new MB and CPU because I thought my old MB died. Wasn't the problem and now need to buy new Ram or video card. I deserve it because I'm to broke to buy it now. Proof.http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...just-died.html


----------



## Djmatrix32

I think I deserve it because I am so stressed about passing high school. Also I have no money to buy it because I need a new pair of kicks since my are being torn apart and I just bought my cousin a video card since his died.

P.S. My dog died in Iraq fighting off the Aliens and to stop them from invading Libya!


----------



## Goliath.ro

I would like a key

But I don't deserve it. 
I have no good reason to give you to give me a key.


----------



## compuman145

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


I think I deserve it because I am so stressed about passing high school. Also I have no money to buy it because I need a new pair of kicks since my are being torn apart and I just bought my cousin a video card since his died.

P.S. My dog died in Iraq fighting off the *Aliens and to stop them from invading Libya!*


You talking about america? lol i'm kidding i'm kidding.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compuman145*


You talking about america? lol i'm kidding i'm kidding.


It's possible







It sucks I live in a great nation that has so many problems.


----------



## Setzer

In as well.
Why I deserve it? Because I want it.


----------



## moksh4u2

i dont quite need the game as much as i actually want it
but the guys selling it here want absurd prices for a console port and i refuse to oblige them by doing so


----------



## ana3mic

Well I think I deserve it because I almost zeroed my bank account this week on music festivals and concerts tickets. It's a good thing when 4 of your most favorite bands come to your country in spite of you thinking you'll never see them live ever, but it's almost as bad to your balance. Well I guess, I don't really deserve it that much but what the hell, I can give it a try, right?


----------



## magna224

[email protected], made me laugh for real.


----------



## SHNS0

I don't actually deserve it, but this doesn't stop me from asking it.
To compensate my lack of deserviness (lol, neologism!) I'll post a few Crysis-related lolcats.


----------



## lp75220

i would like to have the game cause then i would have an excuse to buy a nice graphics card in order to play the game. my wife does not let me buy computer parts unless they are needed. well i would def need a better graphics card.


----------



## mothrpe

About 2 years ago I graduated finally got a full time job that paid decent and could afford to upgrade from my pentium 3 computer, ha!

I got a dual core e2200 computer package from best buy. After that I eventually got an 8500gt graphics card. I read about this game crysis that was the prettiest thing ever. Then I bought the maximum edition and it ran....terrible, ha!

Not being able to afford a better gpu yet, I found a solution! I had a component output adapter for my gpu, so I hooked up my computer to my 27" toshiba crt and played Crysis in 640x480, tv's native resolution, success! It was alot of fun, and a gorgeous game plus it ran well at such a low rez. And it still looked great at that resolution on a crt tv. I also used this to play gta4, another game that was harsh on the gpu.

That is my videogame triumph story


----------



## GOTFrog

Cant afford computer games since the baby came

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farmdve

I believe everybody deserves it!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d2lover88;12849293*
> Please no "I'm leaving for Iraq/my dog died/i'm soo emo to buy anything/gf broke up with me/etc" stories.


Not sure if this falls into that category, but I'm a poor college student who was recently in a car accident and my car was totaled, so I'm currently saving for a new one and can't spend any money whatsoever on computer parts / games.


----------



## LivingChampion

When I was young my Grandmother would always cook me and my family food and tuck me in every night. As I grew older naturally she would too. I remember we went to a theme park and she would even go on the roller coasters with us. Flash up 10 years later, she is still alive and kicking and showing no expression of being in pain or anything. She was 81 years old. Everyday she would have a smile on her face. Everytime I looked at her she was smiling. That night in January 4th, 2011 we all went to sleep. When I woke up she had passed away in her bed and we could do nothing about it. She never showed any pain or any reason for us to know that she was dieing. We could not save her and bring her to the hospital in time. The last thing she said to me was "have a great life Tony" I should of known....


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

i deserve it because i am fly like that, and i maintain a high grade average as a student and a high KDR as a PC Gamer, also i pay for all my hardware, and managed to hit 4.1GHz on my first try... =D


----------



## KILLER_K

I would like to try it to see what they have done to the game since the last ones was released. Would like something new to play since all my other ones are now finished. This would be something nice to check out. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Lefty67

I bought this game, but it would be a good gift for my nephew, who plays most games I play


----------



## Zensou

My dog died.


----------



## ydna666

I'd love to own this game as I've just finished Crysis (and my 470 is screaming for more).
The easter holidays are coming up ... I have no friends & I can't eat chocolate ...playing Crysis 2 would be awesome.

*Please give me a maximum easter*


----------



## boom50cal

I just got a Terabyte Spinpoint F3, I LOVE high graphics, and Black Ops is rubbish. Also my sisters birthday is tomorrow, so she'll need something to be jealous of me for









Please make my sisters birthday incomparable to Crysis 2's details


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I don't necessarily "*DESERVE*" this but I sick of sitting here playing Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age on my brother's DS because I've got jack-****-all for games on the PC.

*Although for any one who hasn't played any of the Golden Sun series, I *STRONGLY* recommend you try it.*


----------



## Rayzer

Cause I only have CS:S and L4D2 on my steam account


----------



## tombug

I've never played any crysis game before. Would love to give it a try.


----------



## Spct

I don't deserve anything but as a gift, well, Im in.

My son, now 19, was in the scouts for years as a kid. I did every pinewood derby with him and one year I re-built the track complete with a finish gate that the cars would hit, swing open engaging a electrical switch that lit a lite on a post that indicated the winner.

The kids loved it and thankfully it didn't malfunction.

PS, the secret to Pinewood derbies is weight the car on a mail scale. Get to the correct weight with metal washers glued to the bottom. That and liberal graphite grease on the axels.


----------



## JMCB

I have a baby and it'd give me something to do while she is napping. =)


----------



## BradleyW

When will winner be anounced?


----------



## emanedoc

All our money are belong to wife.

If I didn't have to wait until my birthday in October to play this, I would be a happy dad.


----------



## GuardianDuo

I deserve this because I'm a recently converted PC gamer that used to game on a Xbox 360, and I would like a nice and shiny game to convince me I'm on the superior platform.

I CAN HAZ CRYSIS 2?


----------



## xPwn

My mom used the rest of my money on my debit card........... shes so evil!


----------



## Skylit

Well. I don't really _need_ it, but I would like to play it since 2 of my friends are currently in MP.


----------



## Shredicus

I need this because my GTX580 is hungry.


----------



## nametagg

Why I deserve it? Well, I haven't done anything special. I guess the only thing I could say is the joy I would get from playing it.


----------



## subluka

i don't know what to say other than my birthday on the 6th though i don't post much so i probly don't deserve it XD


----------



## loony

looks good.


----------



## Selvanthos

I deserve it because ive never played a crysis game cause i cant afford any cause i keep buying call of duty but its always a let down, esp black ops. but yer id love to have a copy of any crysis esp crysis 2


----------



## ZealotKi11er

To play around with.


----------



## Sohryu76

I deserve it because I am awesome...

if that didn't work:
I spend 12-16 hours a day on duty in emergency services and it would be killer to play Crysis 2 in my down time.

Thanks!


----------



## ghost55

I deserve it because I was in the cubscouts for three years, I did not pirate the game, I cannot afford it, and Richard K. Morgan is my favorite author, and he wrote the story.


----------



## JohnDProb

cause i dont want to pay for it at full price value


----------



## Ibage

MY last two checks went to help out at home. Won't be able to buy the game for a few months otherwise


----------



## animal0307

My system died last night. (Ok I killed it going for 4.25. My board couldn't handle 1.6 vcore) So now I'm saving up for a new rig and won't have any money to be spending on games for awhile.


----------



## whitehawk

I need an awesome game to run on my new rig!


----------



## Nalty

because i need money for a new gpu and buying crysis 2 will take me back as step.


----------



## _Chimera

Because I got robbed by 5 black albino dudes the day my dog died, I lost my job and my wife left me, for my mom.


----------



## S.E.R.O.G.A.

I need a key, because I want to play crysis 2, but I have not money to buy it. My friends play crysis, but not I







If you will going to Kyiv, I can help you


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera;12887405*
> Because I got robbed by 5 black albino dudes the day my dog died, I lost my job and my wife left me, for my mom.


dude... you need to write a country song!


----------



## RonB94GT

Is the giveaway still going on? If I get this I will giveaway in a freebe Total War Shogun 2. Came with the I5 2500k I just bought Newegg forgot to send it and they are sending out tomorrow. Think it's just the key for download.


----------



## Cmoney

I believe I deserve it because I genuinely enjoyed the demo, and I would love to play it on my new sig rig.


----------



## lil-tom7

I have played all of the Crysis's and loved the story. And there for I would love to play this one too. No matter how bad people say it is I want to give it a chance. So please let me give it a try.


----------



## GYBE

Back in 4th grade, I got in a fight with the biggest kid on the playground. His name was Curtis Bengim. He was kinda ******ed but he was built like a brick house. I tried to think of what I had learned from playing street fighter. I tried to do that one sumo move where he punches real fast. Looking back on it, I don't even remember why we were fighting. He punched my stomach. I collapsed to the ground and started farting uncontrollably. Long farts, short farts, whistling zingers, the whole gambit. Eventually, I crapped my pants. It was the worst smelling crap in the world. I almost gagged myself. Everyone laughed at me. Everyone.

Eventually, the teacher came and asked what happened. Nobody wanted either of us to get in trouble so everyone said I had just stuck my butt in the air and started farting. He didn't think it was funny at all. When he got close, he smelled it. He was utterly disgusted. My parents were called and were told what I did. My dad was so disappointed. HE beat me hard. He never forgave me for embarrassing him. I was punished for a week, having to wear a shirt saying what I did. Everyone knew what I did.

That event ruined my entire run through school. From 4th grade to my graduation. I was known as, fart miser, ass blaster, and other stupid names. No girls ever talked to me. If any new girls came, people would inform them of who I was and alienate me before I got a chance at making friends. I was beat up periodically because everyone thought I was a freak. I'm in college now. I moved away from that hell hole of a town. I don''t miss anyone from there. Sometimes I hope a chemical spill happens there.

Some nights, I dream about that day. I wake up cursing my life. During the 10th and 11th grade I considered ending it. I didn't. Sometimes I wish I had. It doesn't help that the PS3 has no games.

That's why I should get Crysis 2.


----------



## Jamar16

1. Would make a bday gift for my best friend who i know is a crysis fan
2. Add it to my collection, cause its a good game


----------



## christian_piper

I don't deserve it, but I would like it. I am a college student in my second year, and I do not have much extra money, or time to play games like Crysis. If you gave me the key I would play it this summer on my sig rig- I just bought a second graphics card (extremely cheaply!) to SLI with my old card. (My rig is used for cad and video encoding far more than gaming)

Also, I own and enjoyed Crysis warhead.

So, because I would enjoy it this summer and do not have the money to spare to buy it, I would love a free key!


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SplashScreen;12849312*
> i deserve it because i refuse to buy a console port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i think im the first one to post so yah thats another very good reason


hah , plz dont give it to this guy .


----------



## BTK

1. My birthday is April 1st. (Yes April Fools, No joke, Ill be 21.)
2. I didn't play the other Crysis games and upgraded my PC for this one.
3. This is really nice of you!


----------



## xHassassin

Honestly playing TF2 24/7 is getting boring.


----------



## Jamyy10

I think I should get a key because for one I have had the beta and it was really good and I want to get the full game but can't because I owe money to someone for my iPhone. And two for all the problems I have had and having to donate a few of my computer parts to my dad.

Firstly I lent my dad my rig for 2 or 3 months whilst his gaming laptop was being sent away for various reasons. He got his laptop back, so he gave me my PC back. But my motherboard had to be sent off for an RMA so I was without my PC for another month. Then I got my motherboard back. My dad decided he wanted a gaming PC, so we then built one for him but he had some problems so I had to lend him half of my ram and I had to also swap graphics cards with him for a while. And now the graphics card I have is faulty so I have to RMA that and use my 128MB on-board until I get it back. We both had identical monitors and they were inherently defective so they went back for different ones. Oh and I also snapped 2 cold cathode tubes by accidently leaning on them









Please give me some good luck and pick me!!


----------



## GlockZoR IV

I think I deserve this game, because I am pretty much perfect


----------



## BradleyW

op is nowhere to be seen!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;12900155*
> op is nowhere to be seen!


Don troll yourself


----------



## skyn3t

hey for how long you going to hold this key , just give that away


----------



## Sukach

I owe 3k to my parents because my car is a piece of junk. On top of all that I had a fire in my kitchen that set off the sprinklers. Now I owe my apartments $1800 for new carpet, paint and sheetrock damage. And that means I can't even think about buying anything until all of it is paid off.

Crysis 2 would definitly bring the stress level down.


----------



## andycludge

i don't want to buy a counsle port even though it looks fun
I didn't pirate it yet..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Don troll yourself


----------



## dw.shift

"keep it simple stupid"

I want to play this game, as everyone posting here.* Tnx for the chance!* If you pick me, thank you once again (this is the best chance getting this game in 2011 @ my home pc, buying new game or ordering online is big prob. in my country).


----------



## filipin0yboi

posting in thread lul


----------



## theCanadian

Starving college student in need of a new shooter. Nuff said.


----------



## KrenKO

LOL I had a decent story lined up, but as I was reading some of the storys here I suddenly got distracted.

My wife starves for my attention (Yes.. while gaming, reading OCN, sleeping exc.. you get the point.) She keeps asking me what I wanted for dinner, so I give her the basic male answer, "I don't care hunny.. whatever you want." So I continue to read and flip through pages in this thread when I heard a lighter flicker, I look down and my SOCK IS ON FIRE!!! I will save the harmless cuss words I used when I seen that.. but you get the point haha.

Things we do for OCN =P Count me in!!!


----------



## answ3r

Let's see, why do I deserve this game? I believe I deserve this game because I thought about copy pasting everyone's story from this thread into one long post hoping that some of the other people's experiences and opinions would apply to me. Other than that, I am studying at UCLA and start school tomorrow and desperately need a game to look forward to playing after the quarter ends.

Peace!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I could buy it, but hell, might as well get it for free.

I just want to play it. No stories here.

Piano playing horse.

Hurp Durp. Wang.


----------



## Synec

College student who has no money because I invested in dj equipment which has become my passion. Upgraded my computer and havent found a game worth playing to get me back into gaming


----------



## criminal

My wife and I just had a baby. Don't have any extra funds for games right now.









Thanks for the chance at this freebie.


----------



## Linixion

I just yesterday ordered a mechanical keyboard, so I'm going to need a crazy game to play to properly test it out. Thank you for giving the good peeps of OCN the chance to win something!


----------



## Drobomb

Do not want


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;12909393*
> Do not want


Lol, so true.


----------



## Boi 1da

Because all the other post are probably just lies...I just want to play:thumb:


----------



## Fullinator

Because I want to see how much better Crysis 2 plays on my system than Crysis 1!


----------



## biaxident

i would like to get crysis 2 because i played the demo and it was ok so i wanted to pre order but i didnt had $60 to spend in a game , lots of ppl said that wont buy crysis 2 because no dx 11. I really dont care about dx 11 hell i dont even have a dx11 card, i enjoy the game because the gameplay and not about the good looking things that could have.
Amazing Freebie btw








Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Racersnare21

I want it because I want it. And I want to play it. And because your giving it away for free, which makes me what it just a little more. (Insert cool story here)


----------



## W4LNUT5

I deserve it because I'm Batman


----------



## cchernets12

chocolate sauce
i want it


----------



## hollowtek

I think I deserve this because I'm a broke ass college student who can't get a job other than writing term papers for people as a side job. Also because I taught my dog not to bark.


----------



## snowful

I hate when people begs.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here's my story:

Give it to me or I'll find you and fart on you.


----------



## Xinoxide

I deserve it because i work 70+ hours a week and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## kujon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;12909797*
> I deserve it because i work 70+ hours a week and have nothing to show for it.


sounds like the average college student haha. as for the OP, i don't deserve it


----------



## Mailyfesux

I don't deserve it because I am a dishonest man.

None of what I just said is true.

So what part of what I said is true?


----------



## Smoblikat

I deserve it because if you TRULY think about it crysis backwards means somthing......


----------



## Invisible Penguin

I've never tried a Crysis game before.
Thanks


----------



## tianhui

I have seen crysis on youtube. But have never had a chance to try it.
It would be nice if i received the key.

Thanks for holding this Event.


----------



## stupidcha

in!








i think i deserve this game because i posted "in!







"


----------



## MakubeX

I had to have my wife's car fixed (and still need to buy some more parts) which left me broke, hence I can't buy Crysis 2. This is why I should get the key, please.


----------



## lucmitch

free crysis 2 game, eh! well I never owned any of the games and my friends been trollin me how the game is awesome on their computers, and it kinda made me a bit jealous. but i cant get the game cause it keeps selling out of the shelf!


----------



## techjesse

So d2lover88, Who won the Game?


----------



## bringonblink

Would be pretty sweet if i could get a key, you see, my dog ate my key...

NAH i kid, but freakin loved the first two, completed them on Delta, and wanna try my luck with 2 xD


----------



## NFSxperts

In! I just got a GTX460 but no games to stress it with.


----------



## djsi38t

Hello,I would really like to have this game for my son.He was so happy when he played the demo and was quite upset when they stopped it.I simply can't afford to pay the 60 bucks so if you would consider me I would be very thankful.


----------



## fools79

My reason for wanting one of the keys, my psu died and took out my mobo also. There went my game budget for the next couple months.


----------



## G33K

I think I deserve it because I actually want it









Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## L3gacy

I deserve it because I havent purchased a pc game since dragon age came out


----------



## Famousoverdose

I am not going to say I deserve it, that is up to the OP. But I just built my first rig yesterday, and OC'ed for the first time succesfully at 5 am this morning









4.6 @ 1.32v for a first timer!

I have been meaning to try to get this game since I am also a brand new PC Gamer. Quit WoW, moved to Bulletstorm, been wanting Crysis 2 but all my cash went to my build









Either way, this whole freebie thing is pretty awesome. Kudos to the givers!


----------



## Fletcherea

to merit, be qualified for, or have a claim to (*reward*, assistance, punishment, etc.) because of actions, qualities, or situation

I wish to be rewarded for keeping the porcupine out in my yard fed(he's loving them apples!), and now even watered in a big clear tote box I put at the tree line. Tomorrow I'm going to see if I can get a bit closer, to toss him a couple apples, he tenses up at about 5 feet now. Need to get the wife to take a few pics of us for me =D Otherwise I haven't played a shooter(closest thing would be Red Dead I guess) since the 1st Crysis =)


----------



## supercole

I deserve this because love is a great thing and you will get love by giving it to me, plus i am a poor human!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I upgraded my system couple months ago and waiting for a game that can make my system scream.


----------



## wyattdoc

I deserve this game because....oh wait I don't deserve this game......My first car was a mercedes, so is my second, I'm 17....my computer doesn't suck anymore though since after a year of troubleshooting my graphics card finally works, but I don't have any games except for l4d and TF2 since it was broken this whole time. Therefore you should give me crisis 2 anyways, and if you do this I will give away 2 copies of l4d since I've had them for ages.


----------



## jyk

I deserve this cause I'm to cheap to ever buy it.

I'm so cheap, I got a playstation 2, but never purchase a single game for it - (Although, I'm considering it, now, that Game Stop sells them for $3.00)


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I deserve it because I loved Crysis 1 and unfortunately had only the chance to see it on the 360 (a sin I know). I really would like to stress my GPU and see how well it does against the tough games.


----------



## Padishah

I deserve it because because because of the wonderful things he does im off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of oz


----------



## trusodapop

have you gave it away yet? ive been checking daily lol!!

hoook a brotha up!


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


Taylor is a mighty cute lil lady!


The same could be said for Miss Bieber


----------



## chinesethunda

i have played crysis and i have the other crysis games. i have a gtx460 on my desktop (this is my laptop) and would really like to try this game. my friend did a review on it and have convinced me to have it but since im in college i currently lack the money to purchase this game. the game is one of the most innovative games in my opinion and i would love to see how crysis 2 would play as the sequel to one of the most awesome games ever


----------



## Skoltnik

Cause I'm awesome?


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*


Cause I'm awesome?


I already used that one... try again


----------



## Hysteria~

I spent my remaining money on some folding equipment and would like to test out Crysis 2 on the rig.


----------



## staryoshi

I deserve it because I once nursed an ill baby raptor back to full strength and taught it to fight crime one PC at a time.


----------



## MRIBNthewind

I just completed my first build and I want to see if it can handle playing Crysis 2


----------



## GMcDougal

I honestly do not deserve this game, But i sure would love to have it as i wouldnt be able to buy it other wise. Whoever you pick, Thanks for being generous and passing on your fortunate situation to others.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I deserve it because my system isn't loaded enough to handle all the purdy GFX









H3||scr3am


----------



## felipeanon

do deserve cuz i dont have money to buy it =/


----------



## nbmjhk6

I deserve it because my system totally sucks









Also give it to me because I'm making eagle scout?


----------



## imadude10

I would like a copy of Crysis 2 because I want to play the game... Thanks


----------



## SmasherBasher

I deserve it because I am so badass. Badass enough to start this, this, and this.

The end.


----------



## blue_k

I deserve this freebie because me and my mother are both too poor to buy new games. We will probably not be able to pay for bills next month and will have to file for bankruptcy. She has been applying for jobs and has not been able to get one. I have not been able to get a new game for a very long time now. I would be highly grateful if you gave this game to me.


----------



## Sohryu76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue_k;12953479*
> I deserve this freebie because me and my mother are both too poor to buy new games. We will probably not be able to pay for bills next month and will have to file for bankruptcy. She has been applying for jobs and has not been able to get one. I have not been able to get a new game for a very long time now. I would be highly grateful if you gave this game to me.


but you had money to build a new Sandybridge system? weird man.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;12952888*
> I deserve it because my system totally sucks
> 
> Also give it to me because I'm making eagle scout?


lol... im running a D 840 and i am also an eagle scout







... i also have the life time presidential service award for over 4000 hours of community service







... but a major







for eagle scout


----------



## SplashScreen

this is obviously a troll thread, op should be banned he's disapeared ever since posting this, surprized this thread wasn't locked after the first 1000 replys


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SplashScreen;12953729*
> this is obviously a troll thread, op should be banned he's disapeared ever since posting this, surprized this thread wasn't locked after the first 1000 replys


what ever... its kinda fun to see what people say


----------



## nakiki

i deserve this game because my mom told me that i'm a great guy.


----------



## blue_k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sohryu76;12953697*
> but you had money to build a new Sandybridge system? weird man.


It took both me and my brother's Christmas money combined to build this rig. My old rig was P35 chipset series era. This rig will have to last me as long as that one did. I still had to reuse the RAM, HDD and PSU from the old rig.


----------



## wtomlinson

I've never played Crysis. i've heard tons of good things about it on OCN though.


----------



## labbu63

only own 3 games and need something to take a break from bc2 and l4d2 will enjoy it happily


----------



## crossfiredx2

i deserve it because my sig rig will blow it away. and because im awsome.


----------



## G. Callen

I'd like it so I can give it to a family friend as a congrats for getting his first job


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

I deserve this because I'm Effing Rob! What more do you need aside my grace to your thread from posting.

Your welcome.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;12953707*
> lol... im running a D 840 and i am also an eagle scout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i also have the life time presidential service award for over 4000 hours of community service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but a major
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for eagle scout


You have a GTX 470 and a 1600w psu. Makes me wonder if you really do have a pentium D... I also have the presidential service award


----------



## xPrestonn

I don't really deserve it, nor does anyone else, and I'm not going to suck up either. I'll enter myself and if you choose me, then so be it.

I applaud your generosity, though.


----------



## Bartleby3004

I dont think I deserve anything for free thats just how I am though.but it would be completely kick arse i did get it because crysis is one of my all time games and I haven't been able typo buy it because I live with my brother, sister in law and 3 year old niece. And my brother is thekind of person who says her is going to pay something next week and never does so I get stuck paying all of our bills and dont ever have money to pay for my addiction haha.... Thanks for listening to me whine

Brian Cower.


----------



## ii Wingman

I want this key because I can't really afford to buy every new title that comes out, and if I save a little bit of money her and there I can save up for a new GPU!


----------



## uncholowapo

Ever since the dawn of time, I have longed to play Crysis on my PC with framerates exceeding 30fps with everything set to the highest settings. Yet, the only chances I ever got to actually play it was as an in-store demo and that was pretty horrible so I didn't really get the "ZOMG" moment.

But now I am hearing stories that second Crysis is able to be maxed out on lower end hardware. I thought to myself," I couldn't believe it, can it really be true?" As many youtube videos and other posts here on OCN confirm, it is indeed possible! Oh how much joy this brought to my heart.

Now I ask you good OP, would you please give me the privilage to play one of the best games on the net right now on my measly cheap hardware?


----------



## StormX2

I deserve a copy, because I will never actually be able to pay for another game for a while. Without this I will be playing free online MMO's and Day of Defeat Source


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6;12954025*
> You have a GTX 470 and a 1600w psu. Makes me wonder if you really do have a pentium D... I also have the presidential service award


lol... i dont blame you... the 1600W was a gift and i actually have 2 more 470s that i bought off a friend for $30 when he upgraded to 570s... here is my 4GHz thread post and my CPUID

http://www.overclock.net/12748900-post5117.html

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713436

its an awkward set up... ik... ill be upgrading to sandy bridge probably some time this summer


----------



## Concorde105

While I don't deserve it, I would certainly love to have it as I'm in need of a new game to play.









In any case, you are awesome for this.


----------



## BradleyW

OP make a decision already lol.


----------



## JY

is this still open? if so id love it


----------



## Shooter116

Should be fun going through all these posts, lol


----------



## clowdermilk89

I think I deserve it because I built my first system just to play the original Crysis. I would love to continue the story of the Crysis world but don't have the money to spare.


----------



## BradleyW

It's been open for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## ABeta

It's been a week, calm down...


----------



## Mugabuga

I would love to get the game. I would finally be able to get some good games and really use the full power of my system (maybe). Right now I also only have TF2 and GMod, and I can't play those games forever. I'm also probably the only person here that doesn't care it's not DX11. Right now my new $1200 PC is sitting in my room as a internet machine.


----------



## lithgroth007

Well, Id give it to my roommate who up till recently was a midshipman with me, but because of pointless bureaucracy reasons he now owes the DoD $40,000 and doesnt have a job after college. Would be a nice little pick me up for him.


----------



## cl04k3d

I love gaming so yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Rian

Because im 16 and cant afford s***


----------



## illum

cuz i spend all my money on weed and cant afford anything else.


----------



## dudenell

Eagle Scout here (have the card in my wallet to prove it if needed) hoping to have a key before I go to camp to teach scouts shotgun or rifle merit badge.


----------



## dumb321

I deserve this game because im sick of counterstrike source and diablo 2


----------



## Omnimancer

I guess I don't _deserve_ it but it'll make me really happy if you would give it to me.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudenell*


Eagle Scout here (have the card in my wallet to prove it if needed) hoping to have a key before I go to camp to teach scouts shotgun or rifle merit badge.


what camp do u work at? if you dont mind me asking... i have worked at SSRLV for the past few years now at rifle


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudenell;12963559*
> Eagle Scout here (have the card in my wallet to prove it if needed) hoping to have a key before I go to camp to teach scouts shotgun or rifle merit badge.


This post is win lol


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

I think I deserve this because I actually learned how to juggle so I can say that here.


----------



## jehu58

should this game come my way, when finished, I will pass it forward as all my other games. (Children's home in Philippines)


----------



## Daney

Thanks for the chance, OP.

I'd like the free CD key because I'm saving my money for Portal 2, simply put.


----------



## koooowweeee

Well i dont deserve it but i would like it.

Nearly finished my new computer (had to sell old before xmas because i had no money) so when Ive bought the final bit a mobo this will be the first game i will play.


----------



## HappyDave

48 pages of people asking, and no one has gotten it...

....Yea.. it's not supposed to be this long....

Get on it..


----------



## Grobi

I deserve it, because I have heard Justin Bieber's Oh Baby song and I am still here, and I haven't turned into a mindless Bieber worshipping girl.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d2lover88*


My friend's dad in my Boyscout troop works for an advertising firm for gaming companys so he gets promo release copies for free all the time. He gives them to me since his son doesn't play PC games. *I got a copy yesterday and I will be getting a few more later this week.*


Is he giving away multiple copies, or are all these pages for a single copy?


----------



## Mr_Torch

Looks like he may have forgot that he offered the key. Or gave it away to someone he knows. Who knows.
Thread should be killed...


----------



## PcKiller

I deserve it cause this morning I got up, and put on my shirt. And a button fell off. Then I picked up my briefcase, and the handle fell off. Now I am afraid to go to the bathroom.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have closed this until I hear from the OP. He has not been on for the last weeks and to let this thread grow further seems a little pointless for now.


----------

